# Looking to upgrade video card into the 'Diablo 3' range. Any suggestions?



## GordCooper (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey guys, just looking over the recommended spec for Diablo 3, and realized that since my old video card died, I haven't bothered replacing, and I've been running with onboard video for about a year now.

However, I'm not looking to blow the doors off on a new purchase - optimally, I want to keep it under $60. I know it's possible, but what I'm really looking for is the best bang for my buck in that price range, and able to do the recommended for D3.

The recommended spec is either an NVIDIA® GeForce® 260 or ATI Radeon™ HD 4870 or better, and I know I can get in that range of card for my price range. Additionally, I'm running PCI-E.

Anyone up to the challenge? It's easy enough to go nuts and reco the latest and best, but really what I'm looking for is the best under $60, which can definitely be a challenge.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...C-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Video+Cards-_-MSI-_-14127612

I always consult the Tom's Hardware test rankings when I'm looking at buying a new video card:

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/2012-vga-gpgpu/benchmarks,135.html


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Should be lots of cheap cards that will work for you. One thing to consider is the drivers. It would be an easier upgrade if your new card was the same flavor (NVIDIA ot ATI) as the old one that died. Otherwise you might need to spend some time to thoroughly clean out the old drivers.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend doing this. 

I did the same and came to regret it. A short while later my m/b died so I bought a new board.
The new board came with a PCIe slot that wasn't compatible with my ATI Radian video card.
Fortunately, the onboard video was superior to the expansion video card, so I just discarded it.
The machine that died was originally an XP machine. The ATI card came with XP drivers. Then, I decided to upgrade to Win7. and the Win7 drivers weren't compatible. ATI didn't offer a driver for Win7. Then, I tried a Vista driver, that worked.
These days, there are some good deals on m/b's and CPUs. I would suggest that you would spend your money on this upgrade.


----------

